# Salmon start breeding in the Mersey



## veracity (Aug 26, 2005)

Great news today that the Environment Agency have found 3 young salmon in the River Goyt (a tributary of the Mersey in Stockport).

I walk down the Mersey quite a lot and have been really impressed by what the Environment Agency have achieved. Over the last few years the river itself has become much cleaner and flood defences all along have been vastly improved.

I wonder if the salmon would be edible? Perhaps in a few years when they become more established we could be having salmon for tea regularly!   

Full story here http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/merseyside/4183592.stm


----------



## sorearm (Aug 26, 2005)

I could make a crass joke about the infamous 'mersey trout' but ....

*gets coat*


----------



## soulman (Aug 26, 2005)

It has got a lot cleaner over the last few years apparently, probably something to do with ICI and others being forced to clean up their act, but I wouldn't eat anything caught in the Mersey or its tributaries. Too many memories of Southport beach as a kid.


----------



## rosa (Sep 2, 2005)

There was a dolphin in the mersey a few years ago.   

The poor bugger was very,very lost,mind.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 8, 2005)

rosa said:
			
		

> There was a dolphin in the mersey a few years ago.
> 
> The poor bugger was very,very lost,mind.


Aye and a whale stuck on the bar in Widnes. Free willy i recall


----------

